# Men: What Do You Think About Full, Thick Eyebrows on a Woman?



## Everyday Ghoul

Normally, I don't notice, and I guess that's what I prefer; something not to either extreme. To be fair, I don't care for thick brows on guys, either. I used to have a friend who looked like he glued a wooly bear caterpillar to his forehead.


----------



## Brian1

I like natural eyebrows, I don't like the extreme plucked and pencil thinned kind.


----------



## alphacat

I honestly feel like men don't care about eyebrows unless it's worm-like and completely not groomed.

I like what's in the OP though, compared to the ridiculously plucked out then drawn in look many girls have today.


----------



## alphacat

Btw, I'm incredibly surprised that nobody posted this:


----------



## VenusianMizu

Wait, eyebrows are apparently relevant to attractiveness? When did this start and why didn't I get that memo?

I guess now that I look at them, my eyebrows are relatively thick. I _could_ wax them, but I don't buy into that 'price of beauty' crap and don't care about looking sexy. 

I know I'm not a man, but unless you have a uni-brow, I never notice.


----------



## ForsakenMe

I remember that one Youtuber named "lonelygirl15" and her eyebrows are boss:


----------



## Eerie

*feels self conscious by this thread* lols. I have a problem with over plucking. But it goes with any hair... not just my eyebrows. Pretty sure I'm a weirdo... I've def plucked my eyebrows till they were basically lines and regretted it hardcore.


----------



## ForsakenMe

Eerie said:


> *feels self conscious by this thread* lols. I have a problem with over plucking. But it goes with any hair... not just my eyebrows. Pretty sure I'm a weirdo... I've def plucked my eyebrows till they were basically lines and regretted it hardcore.


There's someone for everyone. There's fetishes for... everything. ^^' Some men like really, really big girls, for example.

I'm pretty sure there are guys who like thin eyebrows. Seriously.


----------



## Eerie

ForsakenMe said:


> There's someone for everyone. There's fetishes for... everything. ^^' Some men like really, really big girls, for example.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are guys who like thin eyebrows. Seriously.


"Some men like ... everything, even girls with your body type!" Ok then. Kinda sad that liking big girls would be considered a fetish. Anyways, I have a boyfriend. @timeless. And he likes my eyebrows, and my body. :wink:


----------



## Erbse

Whoever has time to care about one's eyebrows needs more hobbies.


----------



## Empecinado

I found all of those women in the first post attractive. 

There's an absolute certainty in that I do not find women attractive when eyebrows are drawn on, however.


----------



## Eric B

They're partly obscured, and don't seem to be as awkwardly bushy as other times, but she's still the cutest thing in the world with the geeky smile.


----------



## kagemitsu

I've never thought about it, but considering the examples from the first post, I think I like eyebrows to be a bit thinner.

All in all it makes no difference anyway, as long as it isn't an unibrow...


----------



## Playful Proxy

The only one that did not look natural was the bottom picture. That one may have been darker due to the aid of makeup. Overall, I don't notice.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Aesthetically unappealing, but useful.

Bushy eyebrows equate to high testosterone levels.
High testosterone levels=more like to be D.T.F.

Only I refuse to be seen in public with one.


----------



## ForsakenMe

Duck_of_Death said:


> Aesthetically unappealing, but useful.
> 
> Bushy eyebrows equate to high testosterone levels.
> High testosterone levels=more like to be D.T.F.
> 
> Only I refuse to be seen in public with one.


I think there's a difference between manly eyebrows and groomed eyebrows that happens to be on the fuller side. >>'


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Probably. I don't know--I'm usually too busy looking at features that aren't eyebrows.


----------



## ForsakenMe

Erbse said:


> Whoever has *the* time to care about *some*one's eyebrows *need* more hobbies.


----------



## sofort99

ForsakenMe said:


> Men: What Do You Think About Full, Thick Eyebrows on a Woman?


What do I think about eyebrows?

I though the OP *HAD* to be a woman before I even clicked on the post.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Hahaha!
That's classic, bro.


----------



## JohnGalt

I prefer women to have them plucked. Too bold seems too masculine.


----------



## kiskadee

I'm not a man, but I would like to take this opportunity to express my love for full, thick eyebrows on people of all sexes.


----------



## PseudoSenator

If the eyebrows compliment the face shape and the facial aesthetics, why not. But generally full or thick eyebrows should be opted out of. Wide eyebrows are fine, but if they are bushy they should be rethought. Excess thickness in eyebrows seems to be a turn-off for women too. Conclusion: Eyebrows universally need to be groomed to some extent.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

I think they're beautiful, provided it's not a unibrow. urgh.

I think the super-thin eyebrows can be a bit unnatural-looking, almost to the extent where it takes away from an otherwise beautiful woman's face. Natural thin eyebrows generally look fine. I hate it when I can tell a chick's over-plucked her brows.


----------



## L'Empereur

ForsakenMe said:


> No bushy eyebrows or anything like _that._ :dry: I mean, just a woman with full, thick eyebrows that has a nice shape to them and is groomed.
> ... Orrrrr, do you like a more thinner look? I'm just wondering because I keep hearing that full eyebrows are making a comeback in the country I'm from, so naturally I'm just curious.


Yes, I prefer thinner eyebrows.


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## CrabbyPaws

(As a bisexual) I don't really care. I like what suits that particular person.


----------



## Paradox1987

If it suits your look and isn't a monobrow, I couldn't care less if they were thick, thin, arched, flat.... I spend most of my time looking at a woman's _eyes_, her eyebrows are of such peripheral concern, I never bothered to think how I'd prefer them until saw this thread lol.


----------



## Saccade

I think Susan Boyle is hot! Ha, no not really, her eyebrows are manly but she sure can sing. If you look at before and after pictures, they must of plucked her eyebrows, prettied her up a bit. You should see Simon Cowell's eyebrows when Susan starts to sing for the first time.


----------



## ForsakenMe

o_o I didn't say anything about bushy manly eyebrows... I'm so confused.


----------



## twoofthree

Paradox1987 said:


> If it suits your look and isn't a monobrow, I couldn't care less if they were thick, thin, arched, flat.... I spend most of my time looking at a woman's _eyes_, her eyebrows are of such peripheral concern, I never bothered to think how I'd prefer them until saw this thread lol.


I never even noticed my own eyebrows until I saw this thread.


----------



## Darner

I've always found them hot.


----------



## The Great One

ForsakenMe said:


> No bushy eyebrows or anything like _that._ :dry: I mean, just a woman with full, thick eyebrows that has a nice shape to them and is groomed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Orrrrr, do you like a more thinner look? I'm just wondering because I keep hearing that full eyebrows are making a comeback in the country I'm from, so naturally I'm just curious.


I would prefer the thinner ones, but I would do any of those women in those photos.


----------



## JoeChip

I don't care what kind of eyebrows a woman has. I don't even care if she has them or not, to be honest.

If she's smart, challenging, and puts out, I'm there... eyebrows or not... bushy or trimmed.


----------



## Dark Romantic

Thinner eyebrows, but it depends on how attractive the woman in question is, overall.


----------



## twoofthree

I've discovered that my eyebrows are thin. . . naturally so, since I've never done anything with them. The right one looks like it's been shaped; the left one, slightly less so.

Now that I'm aware of them, I just spent 30 seconds "messing" them up by scratching them against the grain with my fingers. . .


----------



## wisdom

I noticed that on a celebrity a few days ago. I Googled her a minute ago....
"Thick Eyebrows Make Lily Collins ..."
Maybe so, but I can't help thinking they're distracting. I think they probably work better if not dark.


----------



## Werewolfen

Full eye brows...yes, a Uni-brow...no. Brooke Shields in the 80's was always known for having full eye brows and they added to her beauty.


----------



## Seamaid

Ack! Don't forget Jennifer Connelly -- she's practically Queen of the Beautiful Bushy Brow (although she's thinned them out lately).
















Ali McGraw









Anouk Aimee, whose brows pretty much _made_ this entire movie.









Asians love natural thick dark brows.

















I think they add a natural expressiveness to a face, a really nice contrast to softer feminine facial features if they're particularly striking.


----------



## milti

I never shaped my eyebrows till I was 22 or something. They had a perfectly nice shape to them and would almost meet in the centre. I love my eyebrows. Now I just give them a minimal shaping every month. I hate thin eyebrows. Once the threading lady arched out my eyebrows and I waited for months for it to grow back and become a natural curve again. I think I have beautiful eyebrows. They are exactly like the first girl's in the OP.


----------



## Worriedfunction

I actually find them quite striking and attractive...I even like it if they are a dark colour and stand out....perhaps even more so.

I probably wouldn't hold it against a lady if she wanted to thin them out, they are her eyebrows afterall, but I do like natural eyebrows.


----------



## JollyBard

These eyebrows look normal to me.


----------



## wisdom

Seamaid said:


> Ack! Don't forget Jennifer Connelly -- she's practically Queen of the Beautiful Bushy Brow (although she's thinned them out lately).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32825
> 
> 
> Ali McGraw
> 
> View attachment 32826
> 
> 
> Anouk Aimee, whose brows pretty much _made_ this entire movie.
> 
> View attachment 32824
> 
> 
> Asians love natural thick dark brows.
> 
> View attachment 32827
> 
> 
> View attachment 32828
> 
> 
> I think they add a natural expressiveness to a face, a really nice contrast to softer feminine facial features if they're particularly striking.


Those women have darker hair and prettier mouths than Lily Collins. They illustrate why the eyebrows are too much for her. Lily Collins overrated, (her dad) Phil Collins underrated


----------



## Seamaid

wisdom said:


> Those women have darker hair and prettier mouths than Lily Collins. They illustrate why the eyebrows are too much for her. Lily Collins overrated, (her dad) Phil Collins underrated


I googled Lily Collins to see the brows in question. They are bordering a little on the "too much" side I think because they're kinda horizontal and set so low and close to the eyes, which are not that big. It makes the brows look heavyset and almost like a man's brow.


----------



## wisdom

Seamaid said:


> I googled Lily Collins to see the brows in question. They are bordering a little on the "too much" side I think because they're kinda horizontal and set so low and close to the eyes, which are not that big. It makes the brows look heavyset and almost like a man's brow.


Very perceptive on all counts. Some of the women in the pictures @ForsakenMe posted show the same problem.


----------



## Sybok

I like it. I dont understand pencil-painted-thin eyebrows -.-'


----------



## twoofthree

wisdom said:


> Very perceptive on all counts. Some of the women in the pictures @ForsakenMe posted show the same problem.


Problem?! The only problem is that you see these women as objects only for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## firedell

I wish I could let my eyebrows get thicker, but when I try they just end up a bushy mess. So I have to pluck them back into shape.  

I try to get mine like Leighton's.









These are my favourite eyebrows.


----------



## JollyBard

Some of the women you post have nice, natural eyebrows, but have lots of makeup, hairsprayed hair, jewelry, and so on... It clashes. I like it better all natural. Just use lotions and cleaners if you have bad skin instead of makeup!


----------



## nadjasix

JollyBard said:


> Some of the women you post have nice, natural eyebrows, but have lots of makeup, hairsprayed hair, jewelry, and so on... It clashes. I like it better all natural. Just use lotions and cleaners if you have bad skin instead of makeup!


If you saw them without makeup, you wouldn't think these women were anything special...


----------



## Theodore

snail said:


> I know I'm not a man, and I know that looks are irrelevant, but I definitely find this girl's eyebrows pretty.


*googly eyes*

I like it and find the aggressively-tweezed look really strange and unattractive. I say this as a browed-endowed person so maybe I'm biased.


----------



## E_N_T_P

ForsakenMe said:


> Exactly! I think some people are ill informed about it... that they're just there and not important.
> 
> A good pair of eyebrows can REALLY change the way a person looks, sometimes dramatically. I find this part of my appearance, however small it may seem to others, to be quite important. ^^



Why don’t you do a poll in a different forum and invite people to post their face/eyebrow pics and people can vote by gender.

Some of us are very sensitive to eyebrows, but for others it’s just something else to shave/pluck as part of routine feminine maintenance. To me, changing the shape/position/angle of the eyebrow changes the entire look/expression in a girl’s face...


----------



## ForsakenMe

E_N_T_P said:


> Why don’t you do a poll in a different forum and invite people to post their face/eyebrow pics and people can vote by gender.
> 
> Some of us are very sensitive to eyebrows, but for others it’s just something else to shave/pluck as part of routine feminine maintenance. To me, changing the shape/position/angle of the eyebrow changes the entire look/expression in a girl’s face...


I made a poll on... what type of hair men like on a woman. I'll have to check that one out... it's long overdue. o_o

Anyway, as much as I agree with your idea on this, based on the snippy responses in this thread, I wouldn't want to do it. Some people just hate everything, I guess.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

I don't notice eyebrows. On either gender. Like at all.


----------



## SenhorFrio

hmm i tihnk they're pretty nice


----------



## Silvi

I'm not a man so my post will probably be irrelevant to this thread, but I love me some thick eyebrows on my women. I know a lot of ladies who pluck their eyebrows to oblivion. They would look so much better if they left them natural. </3


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

i cant stand thick eyebrows, it looks horrible to me, but i also dont like eyebrows drawn by eyeliner/browliner. something in the middle is preferable.


----------



## E_N_T_P

ForsakenMe said:


> I made a poll on... what type of hair men like on a woman. I'll have to check that one out... it's long overdue. o_o
> 
> Anyway, as much as I agree with your idea on this, based on the snippy responses in this thread, I wouldn't want to do it. Some people just hate everything, I guess.


It’s probably like art, very few can appreciate it. That’s why it’s so rare and special. I do this for a living, but refined aesthetics is not everyone’s cup of tea. You could still do the poll knowing that only 2% of the population can appreciate gorgeous eyebrows.


----------



## ForsakenMe

Miaufroufrou said:


> I'm not a man so my post will probably be irrelevant to this thread, but I love me some thick eyebrows on my women. I know a lot of ladies who pluck their eyebrows to oblivion. They would look so much better if they left them natural. </3


Thank you for your kind reply. 

I think everybody is still a little confused over what I wrote in my OP. When I say thick (full) eyebrows, I don't mean a woman letting her eyebrows go natural and all bushy... I meant, she waxes the stray hair and grooms them, but doesn't let them go thin. Just think of Audrey Hepburn's eyebrows... nice and full but still perfectly neat.


----------



## ForsakenMe

E_N_T_P said:


> It’s probably like art, very few can appreciate it. That’s why it’s so rare and special. I do this for a living, but refined aesthetics is not everyone’s cup of tea. You could still do the poll knowing that only 2% of the population can appreciate gorgeous eyebrows.


You're a rare, good man who can appreciate the aesthetics, and for that I admire you for it. I mean, aside from eyebrows, I wonder what else do people miss... the beauty of nature, or the beauty of festive decorations. Or perhaps a nicely furnished home that is perfect to get cozy into. Or a beautiful sculpture of the human body.

This thread just proves that, only a very few people still notice art, and that makes me kind of sad. Now we just focus on... what, that Project X movie?

fml.


----------



## dileep

Thick natural eyebrows preferred over shaped narrow ones...I mean thick or thin,if its natural its good enough..


----------

